# Walleye madness



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Got signed up for my first tournament today. 6/28 out of Geneva . I hope to have fun and at least have a bag to put on the scale. Lol


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Them were well run tourneys last year. I enjoyed the weight board where they post the weights for everyone to see rather than have to wait a day or so for the results.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm taking it you fished it last year. You doing Geneva this year? That 112 is on and boat will be ready tomorrow!!!! Little early but I can jig budweisers out of the cooler in the garage this weekend!


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

HAHA we fished one outa huron last year but looks like they have downsized the tourney list for this year....not sure if we will fish Geneva because its a long friggin haul for us prolly 3.5 hours, plus some prefish time. we are fishing the LEWT again and im sure well do the fish huron again assuming they will have it (as long as we can get a spot because it filled up so quick last year)


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Good luck in the tourny and having fun is the most important part.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Too bad we have the wounded heroes on June 26-28 or I would enter that tourney this year.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Chillaxin1 said:


> Got signed up for my first tournament today. 6/28 out of Geneva . I hope to have fun and at least have a bag to put on the scale. Lol


You'll have a blast! WMT is a fun and friendly circuit. Once you start tourney fishing you'll want to fish more events. WMT is a great place to start and a good circuit to be your home base as you continue in tourney fishing!

For those who are interested in more info visit www.walleyemadness.net


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

well i signed up for the June tourney. this is my first walleye tournament so hopefully i have some beginners luck. kinda excited already. gives me a drive to work harder. and is going to help out tackle shops all over cause i need some stuff. good luck guys


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Good stuff Pugh . Hopefully weather will cooperate. Did they tell you how many were signed up so far ?


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

I was boat 11 so far


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Chillaxin1 said:


> Good stuff Pugh . Hopefully weather will cooperate. Did they tell you how many were signed up so far ?


I think u guys are talking about 2 different tournaments. Boat numbers are not given out

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I was boat 8.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

The guy when I signed up said it is done by the order in which you register!!!!!


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Just to clear this up. I was the. 11 team to sign up for the tournament as far as I was told. I don't know what number I am sorry for the confusion


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Typically the ones ive fished do go by the order you sign up. Meaning if you pay first you take off first


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

That's how it was explained to me


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Chillaxin1 said:


> The guy when I signed up said it is done by the order in which you register!!!!!


*First and foremost: Thank you for entering!* That is correct. Boat numbers are assigned in the order they are received.

Here are some specifics that should help with the entry count and boat number questions:

Buckeye Sports Center is the Title Sponsor. They are a busy boat dealership and winter sports retailer. They collect the entries.

The tournaments are run by the Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) staff.

Entries for all events are received by Buckeye Sports Center. They record the postmark date or the date of credit card entry, nothing more.

WMT uses one entry form where entrants select which tournaments they wish to enter. When a entry is received by our sponsor they only track the postmark date or credit card call in date, not the number of tournaments entered. It's not their job ! Eight envelopes received could equal 16 entries. Five credit card call ins could equal 10 entries.

WMT processes the entry forms and credit card entries to record the team information, tournament or tournaments entered, postmark date/credit card entry date and all other information: Contingency eligibility, TWF/WT6 status for Cabela's NTC qualifying, NTC Side Pot entry etc. All information is recorded into the official roster for each tournament.

Walleye Madness Tournaments does not release entry count or boat number information until after the entry deadline for a tournament event. This is common practice in tournament fishing and it is our policy.

The Official Roster for each tournament will be posted after the Entry Deadline for each tournament at www.walleyemadness.net.


----------

